# gathering in Kentucky



## rubthembutts (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking for some smokers and bbq junkies to get together in Kentucky.I'm new on here. Just like to see how everyone else smokes and  bbq. Hoping to learn something. Let's see what we can do


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm to far away!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## restless hog (Jan 4, 2015)

I would possibly interested.  If we could find a place to accommodate a few of us.

Patrick


----------



## rubthembutts (Jan 4, 2015)

That's what I need to do is find a place for it.  Do you know any place that would be good. I live in Paris inside of city limit. Im open for any suggestions.


----------



## icyhot (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know a place but I'd be interrested


----------



## rubthembutts (Jan 4, 2015)

Let me work on that .I see whT I can came up with


----------



## restless hog (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know of any place.  We need to see how many people are interested and then find a central area.  I'm in Wilmore, just outside of Nicholasville.  If someone had a farm, that would be an awesome place.  It would be plenty of room.  If we are talking about getting together and doing a bunch of smoking.


----------



## rubthembutts (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok lets see how many we can get.  And go from their. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 4, 2015)

ok then..  your off to a great start..  somebody's farm would be best...  we do the S FL at a state park (campground) ...   good luck...


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm in Ohio, but a road trip to Kentucky sounds fun. Will check back often for updates!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll give y'all a little bump


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Bump!!! Cause I would love to make this Blue Grass State road Trip!!

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## rubthembutts (Mar 29, 2015)

Still looking for a place.soon as I can find a place I will see how wants to come .working on a couple of places.cross your fingers


----------



## icyhot (Mar 29, 2015)

Keep us posted I'm still interested


----------



## rubthembutts (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks I will


----------



## goensouth (Apr 12, 2015)

I live in Pikeville I would be interested.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 15, 2015)

How we making out on this ??    Is it gonna happen ??


----------



## tnhollerbach (May 23, 2015)

I would be interested


----------



## smoknpi (Oct 6, 2015)

This sounds fun! I'm new here and to smoking but this is something i would like to do if it can be worked out!


----------



## brucelowe (Jun 5, 2016)

Georgetown, ky here.. any news on a gathering?


----------



## smoknpi (Sep 21, 2016)

There hasn't been much talk about a Ky gathering! How many people there would be? Where it would take place? I will take a shot at leading a gathering up for the fall. I wont list a date yet, just let me know how many would be interested, we could get a head count, maybe zero in a little on a central location. Only if its just a few of us. A Friday night would be best for me but Saturday would work just fine too! I'm in Shepherdsville, KY Lets hear it!


----------



## icyhot (Sep 21, 2016)

Where at in shepherdsville. I live there to.


----------



## icyhot (Sep 21, 2016)

But I'm interested


----------



## smoknpi (Sep 21, 2016)

icyhot said:


> Where at in shepherdsville. I live there to.


Near the Big Giraffe on Hwy44. About 3 miles off of I-65. And you?


----------



## icyhot (Sep 21, 2016)

Lower end of beech Grove


----------

